
Ask HN: How to avoid 16 months in jail for not providing a password? - throwaway24bd5g
I read the article about a man who is jailed for more than 16 months for not providing his password. I wonder if this could be avoided if you can prove you do not have the password anymore.<p>1.) Do you know about a service which permanently destroys passwords if the account which stores those passwords has not been accessed for more than X days? (for example: a self destructing LastPass)
2.) Would it be sufficient to use such a service to proof you do not have the password anymore?
3.) How could you prove a data carrier was encrypted with such a service and the master password is permanently destroyed?<p>I truly believe data carriers containing personal beloningings are extensions of our mind. It is a poor man&#x27;s implementation of the Black Mirror episode &#x27;The Entire History of You&#x27;. The data carrier is not intertwined with our minds yet, but this is just a matter of time.<p>Being able to restrict access to your mind is very important to me.<p>If you have any ideas how to protect data in such a way access to the password gets destroyed, I&#x27;d love to hear it!
======
DanBC
Who's your attacker? How determined is your attacker to see you suffer?

If your attacker is a well funded government agency it doesn't matter if
you're legally in the right, they're going to fuck you over.

In this case they're going to ask for the key; or they're going to ask for the
unencrypted material; and destruction of either is destruction of evidence and
contempt of court.

------
celticninja
Use truecrypt or its successor. Use the plausible deniability option to have 2
encrypted partitions so you can provide a password when requested that opens a
partition you don't mind law enforcement accessing.

You must also follow the general rules of use to ensure that it looks like a
valid partition to anyone who you are trying to convince.

